# mdadm не собирается рэйд после ребута

## ZejroN

В общем суть в следующем:

Собран RAID5 из 8 дисков. Все было хорошо, все работало...

Но вот в один прекрасный момент сервер подвис.. (сам виноват   :Sad:  ) пришлось ребут по питанию делать.

И с тех самых пор при перезагрузке массив не собирается   :Sad:  говорит не активный...

При загрузке никаких ошибок нет, mdadm стартует нормально.

При попытке собрать командой mdadm -A -v /dev/md0 получаю - девайс занят или слишком длинный УИД (все 8 дисков).

Скан делал, партиции проверял - все как и должно быть, все УИДы правильные.

Гугл читал, поиск тоже - результата нет.

В результате обнаружилось, что если сначала остановить массив mdadm -S /dev/md0, то после этого mdadm -A -v /dev/md0 - активирует массив и он без каких либо ошибок или прочего работает..... до следующей перезагрузки..

Массив собран из партиций sd[abcdefgh]3, все конфиги проверены, перепроверены и переписаны заново неоднократно, mdadm -D --scan выдает один и тот-же результат и именно такой прописан в конфиге.

----------

## TigerJr

 *ZejroN wrote:*   

> В общем суть в следующем:
> 
> Собран RAID5 из 8 дисков. Все было хорошо, все работало...
> 
> Но вот в один прекрасный момент сервер подвис.. (сам виноват   ) пришлось ребут по питанию делать.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/mdstat 
> 
> Ну типо в студию 
> 
> 

 

----------

